# Obdachlose selbst für ihr Schicksal verantwortlich?



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2008)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Und Du meinst ernsthaft, Du findest Leute, die dafür spenden?? Bei all dem Internet Betrügereien heutzutage??
> Gib lieber den Obdachlosen in Deiner Fußgängerzone etwas, sei es Geld, was zu essen oder Kleidung - damit trägst Du viel mehr zum Sozialsystem bei, als in die Welt zu spenden, um Dein Gewissen reinzuwaschen




Ja das meine ich. Ich war letztes Jahr selber in Russland und habe in einem Kinderheim gearbeitet und weiß was da für Zustände herrschen und wie sehr die Menschen dort teilweise leiden. Ich studiere Pädagogik und wir machen regelmäßig Spendenaktionen oder helfen Leuten, die Hilfe brauchen, vondaher kann ich dir getrost versprechen, dass es Menschen gibt die für sowas spenden. Und um auf die Obdachlosen zurückzukommen, essen geben ok, aber ich sehe es nicht ein deren Alkoholproblem zu finanzieren und ich denke Deutschland ist ein Land in dem (fast) keiner obdachlos werden muss, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten die man ergreifen kann bevor man auf der Straße landet, dass ich in den meisten Fällen wenig Verständnis für die deutschen Obdachlosen aufbringen kann.


----------



## tutanch (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Weihnachtsbettelei*

Oh, da scheint ja einer sehr gut über die obdachlosenzustände in unserem land bescheid zu wissen! Und was ist mit den Kindern, die auf der Strasse leben und und und ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Obdachlose selbst für ihr Schicksal verantwortlich?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Ich studiere Pädagogik...
> ...ich denke Deutschland ist ein Land in dem (fast) keiner obdachlos werden muss...


Streng ökonomisch und rational betrachtet bist Du da gar nicht völlig unrealistisch - jeder kann sich frühzeitig und auch noch im Krisenfall Hilfe holen. Nur vergisst Du, dass zum "Hilfe annehmen können" eine soziale Kompetenz gehört, die keineswegs immer vorhanden ist. Das kann eine Folge von Lebenserfahrungen sein, auf die der Einzelne eben nicht immer Einfluss hat. 

Wenn Du Pädagogik studierst, mach mal ein ordentliches Praktikum, beispielsweise in einer Bahnhofsmission, da wirst Du viele Leute treffen, denen man helfen könnte, wenn sie die Hilfe annehmen könnten. Dass sie das nicht können, kann für diejenigen, die Hilfe anbieten, sehr frustrierend sein. Wenn man dann (nur) mit "der ist ja selbst schuld" kommt, kann das ein Weg sein, mit diesem Frust umzugehen - aber es wird vielen Betroffenen nicht gerecht.

Straßenkinder sind dann noch ein anderes (trauriges) Thema.


----------

